
Viking berserkers may have used henbane to induce trance-like state - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/09/viking-berserkers-may-have-used-henbane-to-induce-trance-like-state/
======
ozzmotik
sounds like a realistic hypothesis; in VERY controlled amounts, the delirium
that results from consuming tropane alkaloids could definitely be a lot like a
single-minded state that one might associate with berserkergang. the only
problem I would have with that is the fact that deliriants seem to have a
propensity for reducing muscle tone (at least high dose diphenhydramine does
and i assume that may go for the tropanes as well). but the detachment from
reality and the rage that a berserk state would imply certainly rings true for
what one might go through in delirium, especially if the intent going in is to
cause damage

